# What's up everyone!



## rmtt (Feb 21, 2018)

I joined here a long time ago shortly after joining up at ProM. Life happens...and I actually got reminded of this board just a few weeks back because of the testing going on.

So I wanted to donate to that...and figured since I don't visit many places this would be a good second home. 

I have exercised pretty much as long as I can remember. I'm 44, and had my first injury a little over two years ago. With that and work..I was out of the gym for about 18 months. Since I couldn't exercise, I just dieted and stayed as lean as I could even though without being able to hit the gym...I did not diet as strictly as I should have.

When I got released to lift again....I decided it was time for a change since I was getting older. So I will share some of my pics.

I realize that I am at the point where I'm carrying more body fat than I like...so this past week I have started reducing calories a little.

1st pic - Day before I started back lifting. 163lbs
2nd pic - About 6-7 months later. 196lbs
3rd and 4th pic - Just some random shots .


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome back rmtt, nice progres


----------



## custom creation (Feb 23, 2018)

Good to have you back! Impressive results!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 23, 2018)

Dude you look great! I've seen you posting over at PM and am really happy you took up the offers to come over brother. Your a great fit here.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 23, 2018)

Looking really good rmtt!

Welcome back


----------



## Viking (Feb 26, 2018)

Great progress. You look great.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 27, 2018)

You should be proud, you look good brother.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 27, 2018)

welcome back! muscle memory is working overdrive ! !:headbang:


----------



## lntense (Feb 27, 2018)

I'd say you look better than 80% of the population in the first pic. Delts were popping in the second.

Good job man


----------



## rmtt (Feb 27, 2018)

d2r2ddd said:


> welcome back! muscle memory is working overdrive ! !:headbang:



Muscle memory is a wonderful thing! I think the heaviest I ever weighed was about 210-212 lbs. But I'm a short guy (5'6")...and even though I'm 44....I still fight with a pretty crazy fast metabolism. 

I can miss a couple of carb meals and drop 5lbs of water in a day it seems.

Losing weight has never been an issue....but eating enough to add it has always been my crutch. After awhile....you get sick of constantly eating.

Two weeks ago I backed off to somewhere around 3600 calories....and I have dropped a little over 1lb each week.


----------



## rmtt (Feb 27, 2018)

lntense said:


> I'd say you look better than 80% of the population in the first pic. Delts were popping in the second.
> 
> Good job man



Thanks man. I appreciate that!


----------



## rmtt (Mar 1, 2018)

Figured I would post up a shot of my legs. Crappy pic...and I haven't been working them like I should have. Last few weeks I have been slowly ramping up the intensity of my leg training.

My quads grow pretty easily if I am training them. I'm trying to focus more on hamstring movements at the moment!


----------



## rmtt (Mar 1, 2018)

Also a rear trap shot. This was taken a couple of months ago when I was putting weight back on. IMO they look much thicker now as that pic was probably 15lbs ago. I'm not any good at taking "selfies"...and I'm relaxed in this one aside from lifting my arms to snap the picture.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 2, 2018)

You look great. It's nice to see you started posting again. We joined around the same time


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice progress and great shape. With more time and the right changes you could look freaky.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 4, 2018)

Solid physique. It's good to see you posting again. I have noticed a few old usernames have started posting again which is great. What are your goals for this year?


----------



## rmtt (Mar 5, 2018)

SURGE said:


> Solid physique. It's good to see you posting again. I have noticed a few old usernames have started posting again which is great. What are your goals for this year?


Stay healthy!!!!

 Maybe see how high I can push my bodyweight without getting overly fat. More of a two steps forward...one step back deal.

Bulk until insulin sensitivity starts falling off....lower calories and add more GDA's....and then go again.

Not going to push it like in the past just trying to gain weight for the hell of it.

Most of my past training has been centered around powerlifting....but I'm doing more stuff for actual hypertrophy now....so we will see where it goes!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Mar 5, 2018)

You look great. You looked good in the 1st pic considering you were out the gym for so long. Looks like not falling off your diet too much paid off as that was a great base to work from.


----------



## concreter (Mar 5, 2018)

Cant wait to see your pics in 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 6, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Muscle memory is a wonderful thing! I think the heaviest I ever weighed was about 210-212 lbs. But I'm a short guy (5'6")...and even though I'm 44....I still fight with a pretty crazy fast metabolism.
> 
> I can miss a couple of carb meals and drop 5lbs of water in a day it seems.
> 
> ...



I have the same exact problem.......


----------



## rmtt (Mar 25, 2018)

Pic from a few weeks ago. I've since then went back to maintenance calories to try and tighten my midsection back up.

Started using injectable carnitine about 3 weeks ago....and I'm down almost 5 lbs without really trying.

I need to take some more pics.....but first I need to shave off all this body hair I've accumulated. Never was bad until I hit 40....now it's like I'm a gorilla after 2-3 weeks.








Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 26, 2018)

Looking like you do at 40+ yrs of age shows the hard work and dedication you put in. KEEP it up!


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 26, 2018)

You look great man, very nice progress


----------



## rmtt (Mar 26, 2018)

So just an update as I hate posting older pics. 

Today marks week#6 of my blast. 250mg Test and 300mg of Primo. The last pic I took I felt I was gaining a little too much body fat, so I dropped to maintenance calories and added Synthetine in at 3ml preworkout. This week marks week#4 of that change.

 I have dropped almost 5lbs...and I haven't been trying. Just focusing on beating my logbook in the gym and letting things tighten up.

 Here is a comparison pic between the two. On the left was about 4 weeks ago same time as the pic I just posted...and on the right was just two days ago. Not a lot of difference between the photos....but in person you can really see a difference.

So I'm liking the injectable Carnitine and will continue with it.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 26, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Looking like you do at 40+ yrs of age shows the hard work and dedication you put in. KEEP it up!


Well....your products have had a big helping hand in it all believe me!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearPro (Mar 27, 2018)

Looking solid brother. Arms and delts are really starting to pop. Keep up the good work.


----------

